# Credit union didn't have hundreds



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I was at my local credit union at 8:30 today, on a Saturday. I went to take out some money in hundred dollar bills but they were out. So I got it in 50's.

There's been anecdotal evidence of banks having shortages of physical cash or limiting withdrawals or asking why you want the money.

Anybody else have any recent experiences with this?


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

No but I needed a particularly large sum of cash a few months ago (legal item, the seller just insisted on cash) and I had to wait a few days for the bank to order it from the Fed. 

That didn't strike me so strange as when they took me into a private office where I had to talk (via phone) to a representative at the Fed who asked me a bunch of questions. Primarily what am I going to do with this sum of money and was it staying in the US? 

One side of me got bowed up and wanted to tell him it's none of his damn business what I'm going to do with my own money. The other other side of me decided to keep my trap shut lest I should become a candidate for an untimely visit from a swat team to tear up my house looking for drugs or something.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I never have issues getting large bills from my credit union. I do have issues getting small bill though...!
:eyebulge:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had the lack of certain bills be an issue several times at my local small branch of a major bank. One time they had no $100's but had plenty of $50's. Next time they had all the brand spanking new, consecutively numbered $100 bills I wanted.

I also get asked about the cash withdrawal, or used to, and now only by new tellers. I do not remember the specifics of how they asked but they were curious as to why I wanted that amount in cash. We are not talking about massive amounts, $1,000 to $3,000 cash is all. I make them random amounts, $750, $1,200, $2, 350... I would tell them I am going on a fishing trip and can get a 4% or 5% discount on rooms and tackle by paying cash. I point out that they are paying .25% interest by my having cash in their bank, I am doing better by paying in cash than credit. I might get a chuckle or head nod and that ends it.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I never have issues getting large bills from my credit union. I do have issues getting small bill though...!
> :eyebulge:


Grimm, you should know better, you live in Calif. drug dealers don't use small bills, only people with money left after payday are drug dealers, lawyers, and movie stars, small bills annoy them so banks don't stock them... artydance:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I have no issue getting hunnies from the bank or credit union I deal with. I make lots of transactions involving amounts in the 1 to 3 thousand range. I don't like the new 100 Fed note, and I never get asked what it's for. 

Once in about 2003-2004 I needed about $9000 from an account. It was a problem because they didn't have that much cash. I got half from one branch and then the other half elsewhere. I explained that I make some spontaneous purchases with cash and needed quick access to my account, and that it was to buy a classic car. They were understanding and suggested I let them know before they ordered cash the previous day the next time I needed that amount of a withdrawal and it would not be a problem. 
In 1994-1995 I borrowed around $2800 and the clerk casually asked if I was buying a car. "No. I'm actually buying a new drum set." I drove a 1982 Cavalier then.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Just recently asked my CU specifically for a hundred (as part of a cash withdrawl) and even more specifically as a fresh new one. Got a sort of strange look and then said it's for a graduation gift. Got a smile and they had no problems finding a nice looking one in their pile of cash.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I remember only once being asked why I was getting cash. I don't remember what I said but the teller never looked me in the eyes again and she finished the transaction as quickly as she could. I was not pleased and she wanted me gone.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

squerly said:


> No but I needed a particularly large sum of cash a few months ago (legal item, the seller just insisted on cash) and I had to wait a few days for the bank to order it from the Fed.
> 
> That didn't strike me so strange as when they took me into a private office where I had to talk (via phone) to a representative at the Fed who asked me a bunch of questions. Primarily what am I going to do with this sum of money and was it staying in the US?
> 
> One side of me got bowed up and wanted to tell him it's none of his damn business what I'm going to do with my own money. The other other side of me decided to keep my trap shut lest I should become a candidate for an untimely visit from a swat team to tear up my house looking for drugs or something.


OKAY--I'm thinking, why didn't you withdraw in small increments??
That's what I do.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Just recently asked my CU specifically for a hundred (as part of a cash withdrawl) and even more specifically as a fresh new one. Got a sort of strange look and then said it's for a graduation gift. Got a smile and they had no problems finding a nice looking one in their pile of cash.


Probably because of people like me who get handed the new bills and ask for the old ones.  The really brand new ones are the worst at sticking together. They're getting better but they're a different thickness than the old ones and hard to tell that two are stuck together when crispy new.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Having rentals I put more cash in than I take out. The new tellers want to question me about that, but the longer term tellers set them straight. What is interesting to me is that I can nolonger do my banking on line. I have 3 business checking accounts and 2 personal accounts. I use 2 credit cards, one Visa and one Mastercard for everything. I used to be able to get on line and move money from my business accounts and personal accounts to one personal account and pay the cards off. (btw, they accumulate points for free guns and ammunition at Cabelas or air miles) As of the beginning of this year I have to go into the bank branch in person and fill out paper work to move the money. This usually only totals $3,000 to $8,000 monthly. 

he only solution to this is to just have one checking account with different numerical series of checks to pay the expenses of the different business units. This would also mean depositing my personal money into the same account. 

Btw, it's fun using my Cabelas card, I tell the cashiers I'm accumulating points for free guns and ammunition.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

My day to day cash is in the credit union.
The big money has always been in a money market & all I have to do is write a check.
Money transfers can take up to 10 days, if you are moving 10,000 dollars or more & it is not in cash before the transfer.
Anytime you are selling stock, it take ten days.
I was under the impression that no back/credit union keep large amounts of money, most of it is electronic money.
It is easier to track & harder to steal.
In 2012 my wife filled out a form & cashed a check for $19,000.00 in the bank that held he mother estate. Her brother cash a check for the same amount just before she did.


----------

